# Woman for a day?



## Jamestone

Ok fellow guys. I did the opposite thread on the ladies board now its our turn. If you were a woman for one day what would you want to do and experience as a woman. This should be good. 

I would first pray it was not that one special week a month. 
I would play with my breast for an hour.
I would toy with mens emotions. 
I would have sex with another woman
I would play with my boobs. 
I would have an orgasm to compare. 
I would lay in bed with a man to see if I automatically got a headache
I would go to a bar and not pay for anything.
I would masterbate with only my fingers to find that perfect spot for when I go back to a man.
I would give my husband a written and signed IOU for anal sex tomorrow night. 
Did I mention play with my breast?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound

Code:







Jamestone said:


> Ok fellow guys. I did the opposite thread on the ladies board now its our turn. If you were a woman for one day what would you want to do and experience as a woman. This should be good.
> 
> I would first pray it was not that one special week a month.
> I would play with my breast for an hour.
> I would toy with mens emotions.
> I would have sex with another woman
> I would play with my boobs.
> I would have an orgasm to compare.
> I would lay in bed with a man to see if I automatically got a headache
> I would go to a bar and not pay for anything.
> I would masterbate with only my fingers to find that perfect spot for when I go back to a man.
> I would give my husband a written and signed IOU for anal sex tomorrow night.
> Did I mention play with my breast?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You forgot play with your breast.


----------



## Jamestone

Oh crap! I knew there was something I left out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Convection

I think I would only want to do this if Lady Convection could do the man-for-a-day at the same time and become the wife-husband, or the "wusband."

If so, I would spend 12 hours on pleasure and 12 hours on building empathy.

First, I'd probably spend a few hours just playing with my parts (especially the breasts!) and enjoy the multiple orgasms. Sex with the wusband would be in order, to feel it from that end. I'd also dress sexy, practice female flirting, enjoy the wusband's strong arms around me and feel some physical and emotional security. Like Jamestone, I'd try the Ladies Night thing, and see if batting my eyelashes really gets me out of a speeding ticket. In short, try to enjoy my femininity and my wusband's manhood.

In the second phase, I would fit myself for a tampon, see how long it takes to apply makeup, shave my legs (knowing I had done it every day for months, had to do it again so I could just taste the annoyance), see how long it took me before I flung the bra away in anger, get in position to feel grossed out by some creep hitting on me, and deal with some cramps and/or PMS. I would also request my wusband take a nutshot and endure the judgement from "his" social circle for being unemployed. Empathy works both ways.



Jamestone said:


> I would give my husband a written and signed IOU for anal sex tomorrow night. _Posted via Mobile Device_


That wins the internet.


----------



## RandomDude

Hop on a trampoline naked!


----------



## GettingIt_2

Convection said:


> *In the second phase, I would fit myself for a tampon *


:rofl::rofl:

Dang that's funny. But I _have_ always wondered what guys think of tampons. More gross or more intriguing?


----------



## jld

Jamestone said:


> I would lay in bed with a man to see if I automatically got a headache
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:


----------



## Jamestone

jld said:


> :rofl:


I was serious!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## over20

RandomDude said:


> Hop on a trampoline naked!


Ouch....the ta-ta's can bounce to hard...:rofl:


----------



## Giro flee

I'm surprised the guys all want to play with their boobs, don't you want to play with your clit? That's where most of the magic happens....


----------



## larry.gray

Two words: Lesbian Orgy.


----------



## kilgore

i would see how bad heels are


----------



## larry.gray

Giro flee said:


> I'm surprised the guys all want to play with their boobs, don't you want to play with your clit? That's where most of the magic happens....


We're all presuming that they operate like a tiny version of a piece of equipment we know quite well.


----------



## kilgore

Giro flee said:


> I'm surprised the guys all want to play with their boobs, don't you want to play with your clit? That's where most of the magic happens....


great point


----------



## over20

Giro flee said:


> I'm surprised the guys all want to play with their boobs, don't you want to play with your clit? That's where most of the magic happens....


Very, very true....both can rubbed at the same time though for ultimate pleasure


----------



## larry.gray

over20 said:


> Very, very true....both can rubbed at the same time though for ultimate pleasure


Two nipples and one clit.

Two hands and one tongue.

Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## over20

The vibe on the clit with one hand...the other hand/arm rubbing the ta-tas together......it's not always about the nipples, but the pleasure of rubbing one's breasts together and I find going back and forth from one breast to another with one's fav lotion....while masturbating very pleasurable....almost like making one breast jealous of the other in the moment......that is just me though....


----------



## Anon Pink

RandomDude said:


> Hop on a trampoline naked!


It wouldn't feel so good. Although you might be fascinated with having a jiggely butt as your jumping.


----------



## over20

larry.gray said:


> Two nipples and one clit.
> 
> Two hands and one tongue.
> 
> Coincidence? I think not.


Larry, you are thinking inside the box....LOL....females are structured to be, I think even more highly sexual than males. Hence , all of our erogenous zones and features....


----------



## WyshIknew

If I was a woman for a day?????

I'd get away with outrageous shet all day by fluttering my eyelashes and flashing my cleavage cos us guys know that is what you women do.
Plus, if I was hot, I'd find the ugliest guy in the room, pick him out in front of all the jocks and 'alphas', take him home and give him the ride of his life!


----------



## over20

WyshIknew said:


> If I was a woman for a day?????
> 
> I'd get away with outrageous shet all day by fluttering my eyelashes and flashing my cleavage cos us guys know that is what you women do.
> Plus, if I was hot, I'd find the ugliest guy in the room, pick him out in front of all the jocks and 'alphas', take him home and give him the ride of his life!


Wysh....that's funny..but most of us nice ladies wouldn't pick up the ugliest guy in the room and take him home....we would screw him right then and there in front of his peers.......


----------



## WyshIknew

:lol:


----------



## JCD

I would make a very ugly woman.

Buttothe matter at hand. I would go to a bar and flirt with all the men and steal them from the ladies who usually have a monopoly on attention. Because as was said in M. Butterfly, only a man knows how a woman SHOULD act. At least for men.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I can't believe none of you said you'd try to find your g-spot.


----------



## Jellybeans

WyshIknew said:


> I'd get away with outrageous shet all day by fluttering my eyelashes and flashing my cleavage cos us guys know that is what you women do.


:rofl:



over20 said:


> but most of us nice ladies wouldn't pick up the ugliest guy in the room and take him home....we would screw him right then and there in front of his peers.......


I would not do this. Gross.


----------



## xakulax

Tell somebody I cant go out because i'm washing my hair and actually mean it.


----------



## Jellybeans

Hey, now! Some of us have a LOT of hair and it is a PROJECT to work on. LOL.


----------



## Wolf1974

ScarletBegonias said:


> I can't believe none of you said you'd try to find your g-spot.


Some of us know where it is already. :smthumbup:

If I only had 24 hours I would never leave the house. I would be way to fascinated playing with all the pink and purple parts of the female body


----------



## ScarletBegonias

xakulax said:


> Tell somebody I cant go out because i'm washing my hair and actually mean it.


lol that excuse is from the 80's..now it's "I can't go out bc I'm having my lady parts waxed.motrin and wine for the next 8 hours"


----------



## convert

ScarletBegonias said:


> I can't believe none of you said you'd try to find your g-spot.


some of us would still have a hard time finding it
still we would give it a shot


----------



## larry.gray

ScarletBegonias said:


> I can't believe none of you said you'd try to find your g-spot.


I just shake my head at anyone who has a hard time find either the G-spot or the clit. You have to be pretty clueless to be unable to find either.

Now if you're talking about knowing _what to do with them_ once you find them, that's a whole different matter!


----------



## WhiteRaven

Wear every dress in the closet and check which ones make me look fat.


----------



## Lordhavok

You dudes are weird


----------



## Racer

1. Playing with my new girly parts and messing around with the eternal question: What does it feel like to have something inside me? That would take up the whole day finding out. 

Oooh, and how is the pain of a boob punch or menstral cramp compare to blueballs and nut punch? Important stuff to be learned....


----------



## chillymorn

cook a great dinner,wash some cloths,mop the floor,go grocery shopping,change some diapers, take care of my aging parents,clean up after the dog,scrub the toliet,run the vacume,dye my hair,paint my nails,B*tch about not having anything to wear,wreck the car,play on face book for hours.

and then act like a B*tch when the husband comes home so I don't have to have sex.


then realise the next day that I should have at least masterbated but I couldn't quit thinking about all this other more important stuff so Oh well.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

chillymorn said:


> cook a great dinner,wash some cloths,mop the floor,go grocery shopping,change some diapers, take care of my aging parents,clean up after the dog,scrub the toliet,run the vacume,dye my hair,paint my nails,B*tch about not having anything to wear,wreck the car,play on face book for hours.
> 
> and then act like a B*tch when the husband comes home so I don't have to have sex.
> 
> 
> then realise the next day that I should have at least masterbated but I couldn't quit thinking about all this other more important stuff so Oh well.


soooo...you're saying you wanna be my mother for a day then?


----------



## ConanHub

If it were a body swap with Mrs. Conan, we would spend the day having sex so we could learn how to please each other even better. In the evening we could go out on a date just to see what it would be like.

I would also like to go out and "deal" with a few problem people for my wife. I am much more aggressive and confrontational and good at it than Mrs. Conan. I could have her interact with some of the peeps that could maybe use a more caring and nurturing nature than I possess.

The results and experience could be very fun and adventurous.


----------



## MaritimeGuy

I'd have to become a lesbian. 

Thank god lots of women do...but I have no idea why anyone would want to have sex with a man.


----------



## Pepper123

WyshIknew said:


> If I was a woman for a day?????
> 
> I'd get away with outrageous shet all day by fluttering my eyelashes and flashing my cleavage cos us guys know that is what you women do.


Funny... I just got called on doing this yesterday. When you walk into the room prepping to ask for something you want, do the head tilt to the side, smile, and say, "Soooo....." The person I was propositioning actually said, "You must get a lot don't that way." LOL



What... no one wants to experience child birth?? LOL


----------



## over20

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Seriously? Maybe some of YOU would do that but I am betting most would not.
> How would that be impressive?


It was a joke....I was joking with Wysh.......


----------



## JCD

ScarletBegonias said:


> I can't believe none of you said you'd try to find your g-spot.


Someone did.

I just don't believe they exist. I've sent Richard Burton in there several times and he hasn't seen hide nor hair of it.


----------



## over20

Pepper123 said:


> Funny... I just got called on doing this yesterday. When you walk into the room prepping to ask for something you want, do the head tilt to the side, smile, and say, "Soooo....." The person I was propositioning actually said, "You must get a lot don't that way." LOL
> 
> 
> 
> What... no one wants to experience child birth?? LOL


I know....the whole hormonal craziness, the ring of fire...:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I like your Avatar Pepper!


----------



## COguy

I'd go to a strip club and see how much money I could make.


----------



## DarkHoly

I'd cheat and get a divorce so I could win everything in the settlement.


----------



## FormerSelf

I wouldn't even make it out the door as a woman...my hair and makeup would be all jacked up.


----------



## Jamestone

I guess I missed something. I thought it was funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catherine602

ConanHub said:


> If it were a body swap with Mrs. Conan, we would spend the day having sex so we could learn how to please each other even better. In the evening we could go out on a date just to see what it would be like.
> 
> I would also like to go out and "deal" with a few problem people for my wife. I am much more aggressive and confrontational and good at it than Mrs. Conan. I could have her interact with some of the peeps that could maybe use a more caring and nurturing nature than I possess.
> 
> The results and experience could be very fun and adventurous.


This is such a sweet generous reply. Wish I thought of my husband in the man for a day thread. I was thinking of sex sex sex. :=\

The rest are absolutely beyond funny. Love it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubletrouble

I have always wondered what a woman's O felt like. Man, that just seems to be able to consume her whole BEING. And I want that!


----------



## Anonymous07

Pepper123 said:


> What... no one wants to experience child birth?? LOL


:rofl:

No one? 

It's very painful, but the amount of oxytocin that floods your body after is pretty awesome.


----------



## WyshIknew

Mrs. John Adams said:


> A joke that was in poor taste


A lot of jokes are!


----------



## chillymorn

Pepper123 said:


> Funny... I just got called on doing this yesterday. When you walk into the room prepping to ask for something you want, do the head tilt to the side, smile, and say, "Soooo....." The person I was propositioning actually said, "You must get a lot don't that way." LOL
> 
> 
> 
> What... no one wants to experience child birth?? LOL


That would be the last thing I would do!


----------



## chillymorn

DarkHoly said:


> I'd cheat and get a divorce so I could win everything in the settlement.


now thats funny......and all funny joke are funny because theres a shred of truth to them!


----------



## fightforher

ConanHub said:


> If it were a body swap with Mrs. Conan, we would spend the day having sex so we could learn how to please each other even better.


Ill second that one. Often I wish I could just do a Vulcan mind meld to find out what gives her more pleasure. Alas, I am not Vulcan.


----------



## 6301

I'd answer the age old mystery. Is my ass really that big or is it the clothes that makes it look big? Then see if I really could eat a whole half gallon of ice cream in one sitting.


----------



## larry.gray

I'd be able to tell somebody that their little kid is sweet/cute/beautiful without somebody wondering if I'm a pervert.


----------



## larry.gray

COguy said:


> I'd go to a strip club and see how much money I could make.


Oh, I didn't think of that!

Do this:



larry.gray said:


> Two words: Lesbian Orgy.




On stage!!!


----------



## Jellybeans

JCD said:


> Someone did.
> 
> I just don't believe they exist. I've sent Richard Burton in there several times and he hasn't seen hide nor hair of it.


Oh it exists. You just haven't found it yet. 



doubletrouble said:


> I have always wondered what a woman's O felt like. Man, that just seems to be able to consume her whole BEING. And I want that!


And we get multiples. 



larry.gray said:


> Do this:
> 
> Lesbian orgies
> 
> On stage!!!


You've been watching way too much porn, Larry. LOL


----------



## doubletrouble

Jellybeans said:


> And we get multiples.


IKR? *jealous*


----------



## inman

chillymorn said:


> now thats funny......and all funny joke are funny because theres a shred of truth to them!


Sometimes sad truths make for the funniest jokes.


----------



## ocotillo

I think some of it hinges on what "Woman for a day" means.

Does it mean your brain in a woman's body?

Or does it mean *truly* becoming a woman for a day, with a female compliment of likes/dislikes and perceptions?

I think the latter of the two would be far more illuminating, but probably more disturbing too.


----------



## JCD

Jellybeans said:


> And we get multiples.


It is an odd arithmetic for female sexuality. It is either 0 or any number besides 1, it seems.


----------



## 66impala

On a positive note:
The ability to create Life, amazing.
Power, behind every great man is a great woman, that is meant as a compliment. 

Otherwise:
Go out with a girlfriend all day, come home and then call her a hour later and then talk on the phone for another 4hours.

Spend entire day with a man having a great time, as were pulling into the driveway of the house at the end of the day, start a fight to avoid sex.

Assume the man your with can read your mind.

Wear no bra, see what its like to have men stare and be hypnotized. 

The knowlegde im sitting on a gold mine, and the ability to no how to use it.

Take a man shopping at the mall for 9hrs and end up buying the shirt you saw in the first store you went into. Then ask him why he is getting pissy at the end of the day.

What it would be like to not to be able to make a decision in timely manner. Picking out wall paint, counter top granite, where to vacation.


----------



## chillymorn

I'd shave the box and post pics on the web.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

chillymorn said:


> I'd shave the box and post pics on the web.


----------



## always_alone

ocotillo said:


> I think some of it hinges on what "Woman for a day" means.
> 
> Does it mean your brain in a woman's body?
> 
> Or does it mean *truly* becoming a woman for a day, with a female compliment of likes/dislikes and perceptions?
> 
> I think the latter of the two would be far more illuminating, but probably more disturbing too.


Indeed, one wonders if so many would be so quick to turn their bodies into "money-makers".


----------



## I Notice The Details

Wolf1974 said:


> Some of us know where it is already. :smthumbup:
> 
> If I only had 24 hours I would never leave the house. I would be way to fascinated playing with all the pink and purple parts of the female body


:iagree: Me too! :rofl:


----------



## Cloaked

I had a dream were I was turned into a woman by some sort of magic. I was astounded by how the spell worked. I retained my strength, height, fit tight defined body, age (mid twenties) and rough body shape. I had wide hips, round fit a$$, perfect sized perky breasts and long raven hair. I had a lot of fun wearing sexy dresses and learning to walk in high heels. The hormone change was crazy. I was still married so my wife was there. I would cry over little things and learning to deal with my emotions took what seemed like months in the dream story line.
The spell would run its course and I would turn back into a man when I found a man who can love women for their personality more than their body and if I had sex with a man I would stay a woman forever. I went on many dates but I was stronger and more fit than the men I dated which made them feel inferior and they were to me. My emotional response was so powerful! The athletes I dated were complete pigs! One tried to drug me in order to rape me but the spell would not allow that since I had to have a choice, it could not be taken from me. He lost his jewels. 

Then I experienced my first period. God it hurt SO much! My wife was unsympathetic and said something like "Now you know what it's like!" as I screamed in agony. It felt like a hamstring spasm cramp in my gut. 

Well I never turned back into a man because a man who could truly love woman for their personality more than their body didn't exist. I only found liars who professed and believed they could. Dumb a$$es! Hated men so much I changed teams.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Cloaked said:


> I had a dream were I was turned into a woman by some sort of magic. I was astounded by how the spell worked. I retained my strength, height, fit tight defined body, age (mid twenties) and rough body shape. I had wide hips, round fit a$$, perfect sized perky breasts and long raven hair.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's SOO cool that your dream turned you into me!! 



lol jk


----------



## Middle of Everything

Well the next day I would be cleaning nearly everything remotely phalic shaped around the house.


----------



## jb02157

I would married a guy, divorce his ass and live off of his money forever so when I turned back into a guy, I could retire.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

jb02157 said:


> I would married a guy, divorce his ass and live off of his money forever so when I turned back into a guy, I could retire.


You'd do that knowing how horrible it is for a man when a woman does that to him? That's kinda sh**ty of you. So jump on the gold digging bandwagon and drag the female gender down even further for personal gain?

JK


----------



## doubletrouble

Uh oh. Dammit, I knew this thread would get too serious for me to stay in.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

doubletrouble said:


> Uh oh. Dammit, I knew this thread would get too serious for me to stay in.


There ya go I added a jk and smiley  better?


----------



## doubletrouble

ScarletBegonias said:


> There ya go I added a jk and smiley  better?


Whew! Thanks, ScarBee!


----------



## chillymorn

I would learn how to squirt! 

by the end of the day I'd have one sore shaved pu$$y!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

chillymorn said:


> I would learn how to squirt!
> 
> by the end of the day I'd have one sore shaved pu$$y!


frequent usage doesn't make it sore...it'll only end up sore if you beat it up  play nice and play all day.


----------



## chillymorn

ScarletBegonias said:


> frequent usage doesn't make it sore...it'll only end up sore if you beat it up  play nice and play all day.


being as It would be new to me I would probably go way over board and too rough. Now if I could be a woman for a week I'd have it alll figured out!!!!!!!!:smthumbup:


----------



## always_alone

ScarletBegonias said:


> frequent usage doesn't make it sore...it'll only end up sore if you beat it up  play nice and play all day.


I beg to differ on this one. When I first got together with my SO, he could get blisters, and I was....sore.

It takes some doing to get there, but there's definitely a limit.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

always_alone said:


> I beg to differ on this one. When I first got together with my SO, he could get blisters, and I was....sore.
> 
> It takes some doing to get there, but there's definitely a limit.


ok


----------



## tornado

If I was a woman for a day, I assume I would go crazy like the rest of them. Easier to blend in.

Joking!!!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

tornado said:


> If I was a woman for a day, I assume I would go crazy like the rest of them. Easier to blend in.
> 
> Joking!!!


:rofl:


----------



## chillymorn

I run out and buy 10 new pairs of shoes and 15 new coach hand bags! because...............wait for it.............they were on sale!!!!!!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

chillymorn said:


> because...............wait for it.............they were on sale!!!!!!


well,duh. lol otherwise it would be a useless extravagance. stick w/me kiddo,I'll show ya how to be a real lady


----------



## chillymorn

oh wait I forgot I'd start selling avon, because we know they make a ton of money!!!!!

and have a home interior party mixed with a candle party might as well throw a giggle room fun party all at the same time!!!!

$$$$$$$$$ I'll be rolling in the money!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

chillymorn said:


> I run out and buy 10 new pairs of shoes and 15 new coach hand bags! because...............wait for it.............they were on sale!!!!!!


Funny. My wife does this. Her and my daughters will come in with bags of stuff and the first thing she says is how much of a discount she got.

My wife is a teacher. She's been substituting but it looks like there is a good chance she'll get her own classroom next year. Now, the expense of decorating the classroom, providing reading materials, even bookshelves comes out of the teachers pocket ... most of it is not provided by the school. Established teachers have accumulated these things and take it with them when they move schools or classrooms. My wife commented that we will have to budget for that expense. I told her that she needs to keep the receipts because much of that can be written off on our taxes. There is a nice built in discount. She says "yes, but I still have to spend the money (to get the discount). Uhmmm .... yeah ...

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## always_alone

I think that it would be quite illuminating for men to have the experience of being consistently treated as a random collection of body parts, with no value or capability beyond sexual plaything.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

always_alone said:


> I think that it would be quite illuminating for men to have the experience of being consistently treated as a random collection of body parts, with no value or capability beyond sexual plaything.


 I think I could deal with that for a day 

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

I would have sex with myself. Oh wait, I already have to do that. Oh well.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

chillymorn said:


> oh wait I forgot I'd start selling avon, because we know they make a ton of money!!!!!
> 
> and have a home interior party mixed with a candle party might as well throw a giggle room fun party all at the same time!!!!
> 
> $$$$$$$$$ I'll be rolling in the money!


omg now you're making me gag 

Listen here missy..that is NOT the kind of lady I'm raising you to be!


----------



## always_alone

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> I think I could deal with that for a day


Yes, of course. Exactly why you'd benefit from the lesson.


----------



## Accipiter777

I'd be THE BIGGEST s l u t lesbian to walk the earth.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Accipiter777 said:


> I'd be THE BIGGEST s l u t lesbian to walk the earth.


:rofl:


----------



## weightlifter

Being the pig i am. Ill bite.

Jumping naked on a trampoline, assuming like a c cup or bigger feels like? Hurts? Jiggly?


----------



## over20

weightlifter said:


> Being the pig i am. Ill bite.
> 
> Jumping naked on a trampoline, assuming like a c cup or bigger feels like? Hurts? Jiggly?


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Dude it hurts and jiggles..not jiggles, pounds..:rofl::rofl:


----------



## treyvion

I would need more than a day, but I would get men to come fix all my problems. Pay past debts, fix things and do things behind the scenes for me so I could get on ahead faster in life.


----------



## weightlifter

Okay so pain is involved. I would assume pain like someone is pulling things that should not be pulled. How the hell did the cavewomen deal with it then? (Running around with the girls all flopping.)

I know I have my uber important info of the day.


----------



## Pepper123

Best I could liken the trampoline pain sans bra to... like someone pushing on a bruise harder and harder with each bounce.


----------



## Entropy3000

So this presumes that you have lived your life as a man. 

That it is really about putting your man brain in a woman's body.

Hmmmm.

So your brain would have to deal with a completely different mix of hormones.

Indeed the superficial aspects like ... playing with your body might well be educational. I am not so sure this works with your man brain. Fascinating.

You may just cry. Idunno.

If we switched genders I would expect an OMFG! from a woman in a man's body. Maybe that would be the reaction on our part.

So can you really experience what it is to be a woman in one day? With a man's brain. Too deep? Oh yeah.

This might take a year, but that involves society I think. You are talking about just the pure physical.

I am already pretty good at finding the G-spot ...

I think it might be more interesting to be able to experience a woman's thoughts and feelings in her own body.


----------



## doubletrouble

I'd like to get into my W's head and run around for a day. no thoughts barred, no memories barred. Find out why she cheated on me, the real reasons not the flimsy excuses she made up. 

Maybe I'd let her do the same with my brain. At least she'd find out why I would never cheat on her. 

Hmmm.


----------



## Marduk

doubletrouble said:


> I'd like to get into my W's head and run around for a day. no thoughts barred, no memories barred. Find out why she cheated on me, the real reasons not the flimsy excuses she made up.
> 
> Maybe I'd let her do the same with my brain. At least she'd find out why I would never cheat on her.
> 
> Hmmm.


Do you honestly not know why?


----------



## Marduk

I'd put on a short skirt and a low cut top and then get all the guys around me to do all the heavy crap around the house that I've been avoiding.

Oh, then laugh at their come-ons and say something like "oh, silly, we're just friends" and take off with some loser on a motorbike.


----------



## Marduk

Oh, and come back and cry on one of those guys' shoulders when the loser was mean to me.

Because we're such good friends.


----------



## treyvion

doubletrouble said:


> I'd like to get into my W's head and run around for a day. no thoughts barred, no memories barred. Find out why she cheated on me, the real reasons not the flimsy excuses she made up.
> 
> Maybe I'd let her do the same with my brain. At least she'd find out why I would never cheat on her.
> 
> Hmmm.


She'd find the reason and it would be illogical to her.


----------



## doubletrouble

marduk said:


> Do you honestly not know why?


I know what she _told _me, but I also read 1700 of their emails and know there was far more to the relationship than she ever actually said ... to anyone. So I don't believe what she said. 

Habit? Give me a break.


----------



## doubletrouble

treyvion said:


> She'd find the reason and it would be illogical to her.


I think three years ago it would have been illogical to her. Nowadays I'm seeing more of the woman I first knew. I sure hope I'm not wrong again. But I have a bad track record of having LTRs stolen from me by married men. 

If I were a weaker man it would give me a complex.


----------



## X-B

I would write a book on how to understand the secrets of women and why they do the crazy things they do. Plus a few other things already mentioned.


----------

